# Scooters for motorhomes



## Gazburger (Feb 26, 2008)

I am just buying a Hymer B634 motorhome with a scooter rack already attached. I have a 300cc Honda scooter, but I am sure it will be too heavy at 170kgs. Can any member please advise me what make and model and engine size they carry on their rack. My wife and I both weigh about 14 stone.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi

having looked at this in great depth unless you have a massive payload and a very strong rack 170kg is way too heavy as the overhang will make it more like 250kg plus another 50 or so for the rack

we have a 100cc 2 stroke Peugeot speedfight 2 at 95 kg. It's quite sporty and has seen us all over Europe in the last three years with a few jiggles but generally very good. It will out peform many 125 machines. Our combined weight is about 26 stone. 60 mph and up hills to 7000ft no bother. They don't make them any more though and be careful of modified used models as they are a boy racer scooter (some pics on our website)

ideally I would love a Honda but the new ones are too heavy apart from the old style innova which I think is 105kg but is a step through rather than twist and go and doesn't have any storage

yamaha Cygnus and piagio liberty are lightweight ish from memory and good makes


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We have a 125 Piaggio Vespa weighs 120kgs 2up goes well nice to ride. 
I have tried the Liberty and that seems very good aswell.

Andy


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Cygnus 125, goes well with 2up, seems well put together too, cant comment on overall performance cos its only done 84miles and I assume still tight. Think it weighs around 120kgs, easylift rack about 30kgs and towbar same, have it on Burstner tag axle, doesnt affect the mh or driving.
ps. its not the one in my avatar.


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

We were limited by 150Kg capacity on the Hymer Scooter rack. Initially we had a Yamaha Cygnus 125cc but we both found it very uncomfortable for any journey over 20 minutes. Traded it in for a Honda PCX 125 (124Kg) which is superb, slightly larger wheels and infinitely more comfortable. The Honda has folding foot pegs for the pillion whereas the Yamaha pillion passenger had to curl his/her legs around the scooter body to rest them on the running board. 
Philip


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We only carry a 49cc scooter on our Hymer rack. It only weighs 80kg but puts 200 kg on back axle because of the overhang.

We were able to have the rear axle uprated but are only just within our gross of 3500kg with no water.

Think you will struggle unless you can uprate over 3500kg.

Regards.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi 
We went through all this recently on our B655 Classic Ducato 1maxi chassis.
Hymer Germany advised that the maximum weight we could have was 150Kilos which was to include the rack!!
This limited us greatly with our choice and the only scooter we could find that weighed less than 100Kilos and was more than 50cc was the Kymco Sento. 100 cc.
This is a nice little bike, but the saddle length is not too long if you have larger than average tummies!!!!
If your Hymer is not on the maxi chassis, you may not even have 150kilo capacity.
We always struggled with weight when we had the scooter on, so be very careful you don't overload.
Eventually we got fed up with scooter covers and the bike getting filthy, also getting the thing on and off, so have just changed to a Hymer 694 with integral garage. 
The whole experience now is so much more simple.
Kind regards
Alshymer


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

We too use a Honda PCX and an excellent bit of kit it is. You will be close to the design payload limit though of 180kg (as are we) on this bike and it does make the suspension bottom out at times, but nevertheless it copes very well. Weight is around 125kg.

JohnW


----------

